# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  có bác nào sài gòn rãnh rỗi cafe đi mấy chế ơi !

## huuminhsh

sài gòn dạo này mưa buồn không biết có bác nào ngẫu hứng cafe tối nay không nhỉ ?

----------


## Gamo

Hix... bác rủ gấp & trễ quá...

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hix... bác rủ gấp & trễ quá...


^^.có chút ngẫu hứng

----------

